# ellsworth specialist, what am I paying for?



## tony0643 (Mar 14, 2004)

I want to get a hardtail urban/dj frame and I am interested in buying a specialist. it costs like 800 dollars! or I could buy a under 200 dollar frame like the azonic steelhead and save some dough. if I get the ellsworth what am I paying for? the name? looks?? build,strenght,quality?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Well it might be the extra price needed for them to give a new one for warranty if it breaks.
It looks like a sweet frame. I'd rather have an Imperial though.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah I would def take an Imperial or Endless over a specialist.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> yeah I would def take an Imperial or Endless over a specialist.


 I agree, for that price tag you could get any sweet hardtail frame. Imperials are cool, I like banshee morphines too


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*it's not $$$ better than a Santa Cruz Chameleon*

the Specialist is, like all Ellsworth bikes, overpriced. you are paying extra for the "prestige" (  ) of riding an Ellsworth. if "prestige" is very important to you, it might be worthwhile. however, I don't know of anyone who rides a Specialist that isn't sponsored by Ellsworth. I just can't imagine anyone with good sense and a fairly solid self-worth wanting to pay huge $$$ for a simple Alu hardtail.

many, many better choices at www.unrealcycles.com

if you really want Alu, I agree with the others who recommend a Banshee Morphine or an Evil Imperial. I would also add the SC Chameleon, Kona Roast/Stuff, Brodie Holeshot and the Sinister Ridge. There's also the 24 Cycles Porn King and Le Toy III. go to Unreal Cycles and check out the range of solid hardtails available, all of them less expensive than a Specialist, and all of them better values.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> the Specialist is, like all Ellsworth bikes, overpriced. you are paying extra for the "prestige" (  ) of riding an Ellsworth. if "prestige" is very important to you, it might be worthwhile. however, I don't know of anyone who rides a Specialist that isn't sponsored by Ellsworth. I just can't imagine anyone with good sense and a fairly solid self-worth wanting to pay huge $$$ for a simple Alu hardtail.
> 
> many, many better choices at www.unrealcycles.com
> 
> if you really want Alu, I agree with the others who recommend a Banshee Morphine or an Evil Imperial. I would also add the SC Chameleon, Kona Roast/Stuff, Brodie Holeshot and the Sinister Ridge. There's also the 24 Cycles Porn King and Le Toy III. go to Unreal Cycles and check out the range of solid hardtails available, all of them less expensive than a Specialist, and all of them better values.


Agreed, if I were paying that much I'd go for either the Banshees, Imperial, or the PornKing/LeToy4


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Don't forget Planet-X they make some very nice Hardtails. I love my Ridgeback. www.teamplanetx.com


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*they are loosers!*

You're paying for: ELLSWORTH sticker on the tube!


----------



## tony0643 (Mar 14, 2004)

*thanks*

I guess I'll forget about the ellsworth and look at the imperial (beast of a frame) maybe I can buy some white paint and paint "ellswoorth" on the frame so I can be cool. All the little kids will look at me and say "wow nice ellsworth man" and I'll say "yeah doggie! now beat it!"


----------



## primopro250 (Jan 30, 2004)

I disagree your not paying for the name your paying for the craftmanship. Where else are you gonna find a hardtail that weights 4lbs and can take anything? The geometry is spot on the thing rides like a dream and has the best sweet spots. I bought mine and was a little upset about the price until I rode it and then thought it was all worth it. Anyone can put a bunch of metal together that is super strong but its not gonna ride as good as an Ellsworth or maybe I'm stupid but I love my Specalist!!!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

primopro250 said:


> I disagree your not paying for the name your paying for the craftmanship. Where else are you gonna find a hardtail that weights 4lbs and can take anything?


umm, the fact that its 4lbs means its not a heavy duty frame. Its not like he figured out some kinda voodoo magic to break engineering laws. Yeah, some frames are more refined than others and can get a better strength/weight ratio, but thats usually within a half pound margin at most. And Ellsworth didnt get such a notorious rep for nothing...


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

i think Specialists are fine looking frames. i was taken back when i saw the price, though. that's just a little steep for me. what kind of frame are you looking for? if it's gonna be a DH/FR/urban/dj frame, i gotta say the Imperial is a good frame. i dig mine. if you're not gonna be doing any DH or FR, i'd stick with something a little cleaner. had i known that i wasn't going to be doing any DH or FR, i don't know if i would have ended up with an Imperial. the GeekHouse frames are very, very sweet looking street/dj frames. i'm becoming more and more a fan of classic, clean bikes.


----------



## tony0643 (Mar 14, 2004)

*after some serious thinking*

I decided that I dont need a super burly frame like the morphine or the imperial only because I am not going to huck or drop off of any rooftops and stuff. I really like the classic clean lines of a frame like the specialist and chameleon, those frames looks pimp. I am working on being smooth and clean on a bike and I think I will look more into bikes that look like bikes not military tank road blocks. I still dont know what to buy and I want to stick with 26" wheels not 24s


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

tony0643 said:


> I decided that I dont need a super burly frame like the morphine or the imperial only because I am not going to huck or drop off of any rooftops and stuff. I really like the classic clean lines of a frame like the specialist and chameleon, those frames looks pimp. *I am working on being smooth and clean on a bike* and I think I will look more into bikes that look like bikes not military tank road blocks. I still dont know what to buy and I want to stick with 26" wheels not 24s


I built a hardtail for exaclty this reason. I went with a Chameleon and I'm 100% satisfied. My street riding skills have improved dramatically, and riding it made me realize that my jumping skills BLOW and require lots of intensive care and practice.

For the cost of a Specialist frame you could buy a Chameleon PLUS a fork, or wheels, or drivetrain or ...


----------



## Dogboy (Jan 9, 2004)

*I second that*



Nick. said:


> I built a hardtail for exaclty this reason. I went with a Chameleon and I'm 100% satisfied. My street riding skills have improved dramatically, and riding it made me realize that my jumping skills BLOW and require lots of intensive care and practice.
> 
> For the cost of a Specialist frame you could buy a Chameleon PLUS a fork, or wheels, or drivetrain or ...


For a bike that is somewhere between the Specialist and Imperial, in terms of strength/weight, the Chameleon is a great choice. Another good choice would be a Yeti DJ-my current ride.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

*drool*



Dogboy said:


> For a bike that is somewhere between the Specialist and Imperial, in terms of strength/weight, the Chameleon is a great choice. Another good choice would be a Yeti DJ-my current ride.


That is beautiful!
What are the specs on the frame?


----------



## tony0643 (Mar 14, 2004)

*whoa doggie!*

that yeti DJ looks SICK!!! it reminds me of the azonic evolution II, hows it ride? is it strong? whats the warranty like? dude please tell me about that frame! 
this search for a frame isnt getting any easier, I think I finally made up my mind and then I see a sweet looking frame and I forget about my original idea!!


----------



## MrMackie12 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Ditto*



SuperBad said:


> Don't forget Planet-X they make some very nice Hardtails. I love my Ridgeback. www.teamplanetx.com


Sweet sweet hardtails. Cant think of one better. ( I have a pitbull...cromo frame)


----------



## titusguy (Jan 14, 2004)

*How about Maverick?*



MrMackie12 said:


> Sweet sweet hardtails. Cant think of one better. ( I have a pitbull...cromo frame)


Mavericks make me sick! Way too expensive. Sure, they are nice bikes but come on!!!!
The're light DC fork is nice but $1100?! What the hell ever.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

tony0643 said:


> I think I will look more into bikes that look like bikes not military tank road blocks. I still dont know what to buy and I want to stick with 26" wheels not 24s


who cares what it looks like? how it rides is more important than aesthetics.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

In 1992 a Yeti ARC frame cost 1800 dollars. If I had the money I would have bought one.


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

*Specialist...*

Maybe I am biased since I ride fore them, but I think the frame is sweet, and I have never broken one. I would say if you are a refined, smooth rider looking for the nicest handcrafted, made in the USA frame, and you have a few extra bucks, you really can't beat the Specialist. I agree though, for the majority of dirt/street/park riders, there are some frames that fit your pocket-book better.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

V-Dub said:


> Maybe I am biased since I ride fore them, but I think the frame is sweet, and I have never broken one. I would say if you are a refined, smooth rider looking for the nicest handcrafted, made in the USA frame, and you have a few extra bucks, you really can't beat the Specialist. I agree though, for the majority of dirt/street/park riders, there are some frames that fit your pocket-book better.


hmmm.... props to Von. 

i actually expected more of a shameless plug for the bike...


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

*chameleon...*

I've heard of lots of people who're really happy w/ their CHameleons, and they look really nice  THat's what I would get


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

V-Dub's a pro meaning he's smooth ****...i'm willing to bet he could ride the most fragile of frames and get away with it.


----------



## donyel (Feb 15, 2004)

the Inbred said:


> V-Dub's a pro meaning he's smooth ****...i'm willing to bet he could ride the most fragile of frames and get away with it.


 To get near a level where V-dub is at, I'm sure his specialist has taken PLENTY of crazy hard hits.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

you think he's riding the same bike? i'd be surprised.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm riding on a specialist for 5 months and it's probably the best rigid frame I tried!

I was riding before on a Le TOY 3 (quite common in france) and the differences are amazing! The Ellsworth is really light, far more nervous and rigid!

Yes it's expensive, yes there is a part of "prestige", but what a pleasure to ride on it!
just a little picture of my Specialist:


----------



## Bikemangobig (May 14, 2004)

*frezno smooth ellsworth da bomb*

i best bike out


----------



## Bikemangobig (May 14, 2004)

*frezno smooth ellsworth da bomb*

the best bike out


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

*MY FONT IS BIGGER SO ELLSWORTH SUCKS*


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

biatch


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Well...*



primopro250 said:


> I disagree your not paying for the name your paying for the craftmanship. Where else are you gonna find a hardtail that weights 4lbs and can take anything? The geometry is spot on the thing rides like a dream and has the best sweet spots. I bought mine and was a little upset about the price until I rode it and then thought it was all worth it. Anyone can put a bunch of metal together that is super strong but its not gonna ride as good as an Ellsworth or maybe I'm stupid but I love my Specalist!!!!


Ellsworth are prone to crack and it deters people from buying one. 
My frame, for a 1/4 of the price is far beefier then an Ellsworth and can take my abuse with ease... your Ellsworth would snap like a pretzel with my a$$ on it on the first drop...sure my frame is a pound heavier but I know its gonna be in one piece when i'm done my days riding... too many people I've seen with too many issues with Ellsworth... although yes they are a good looking bike, and yours is one of the nicer Ellsworth's I've seen... Its nice to see one that isnt black lol


----------



## protijy (Dec 15, 2004)

the Inbred said:


> the GeekHouse frames are very, very sweet looking street/dj frames. i'm becoming more and more a fan of classic, clean bikes.


thanks for the kind words 

The all new SG-1 V2 is in stock and selling fast! cost is $499.00US visit

www.geekhousebikes.com for detials


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

1) bad warranty
2) poseur image
3) helping Tony E continue to fund his bicycle pyramid scheme


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

protijy said:


> thanks for the kind words
> 
> The all new SG-1 V2 is in stock and selling fast! cost is $499.00US visit
> 
> www.geekhousebikes.com for detials


$500? weren't they $650? i swear i saw $650 on HCOR somewhere. man, if i would've known they were $500 i would've considered one of those rather than the DOC.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

protijy said:


> thanks for the kind words
> 
> The all new SG-1 V2 is in stock and selling fast! cost is $499.00US visit
> 
> www.geekhousebikes.com for detials


 gee, only 6 months late to the party.....


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmmm, Evil Imperial too big/beefy, how about either the DOC or the Sovereign?

DOC:










Sovereign:












edit: crap, should check out posting dates before replying to a long thread...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Damn, you people are making me want another HT.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been riding the same one since 1998. First it was my trials bike, then just a general bike, then an XC, now it's sort of a do-anything 1x9 with a 5" fork. I love the way it feels, the angles are great and I with the 5" fork it has a 14" high BB - tons of clearance.

That said, the retail price is steep and I didn't pay anywhere close to retail for it. Thankfully I got mine before they started laser etching the logos on..it's destickered.

A word on the craftsmanship. They're actually pretty average. To the best of my knowledge, they were and still are made by Sapa Anodizing Inc, in Portland, under contract from Ellsworth. It's not like they're some super custome handmade frames. Sapa does great work, which you can see on quite a number of other bikes. But boutique, they're not. 

If you like the frame and can can justify the $$'s, get it, you're not likely to be disappointed. If you can't or don't want to drop the $$'s, get something else that will fill the need. No matter what you get, you'll adapt to it. After all, it's just a tool.


----------

